# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Macro to Browser for file in folder

## Chaser

Is there a simple way I can create a click on and have it open a folder browser that lets me go to the folder and select the file? That sounds simple, how would I create a macro or VBA that opens a browser?

----------


## Allan Murphy

I use, the following code that I found on the internet, to store the location of a file into a control (field) on a form the control name is display_0005. Replace display_0005 with your control (field) name that you are using on the form.



```
Private Sub display_0005_Click()
On Error GoTo Err_display_0005_Click

'Declare a variable as a FileDialog object.
    Dim fd As FileDialog

    'Create a FileDialog object as a File Picker dialog box.
    Set fd = Application.FileDialog(msoFileDialogFilePicker)

    'Declare a variable to contain the path
    'of each selected item. Even though the path is aString,
    'the variable must be a Variant because For Each...Next
    'routines only work with Variants and Objects.
    Dim vrtSelectedItem As Variant

    'Use a With...End With block to reference the FileDialog object.
    With fd

        'Allow the user to select multiple files.
        .AllowMultiSelect = True

        'Use the Show method to display the File Picker dialog box and return the user's action.
        'If the user presses the button...
        If .Show = -1 Then
            'Step through each string in the FileDialogSelectedItems collection.
            For Each vrtSelectedItem In .SelectedItems

                'vrtSelectedItem is aString that contains the path of each selected item.
                'You can use any file I/O functions that you want to work with this path.
                'This example displays the path in a message box.
                Me!display_0005 = vrtSelectedItem
            Next
        'If the user presses Cancel...
        Else
        End If
    End With

    'Set the object variable to Nothing.
    Set fd = Nothing
    
Exit_display_0005_Click:
    Exit Sub

Err_display_0005_Click:
    MsgBox Err.Description
    Resume Exit_display_0005_Click
    
End Sub
```

----------


## Thaveng

Yep go in options am click at on click open option!

----------

